# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  بـرنامج مباريـــات الشان السودانى بالصور

## امير الشامى

*


               بر نامج مباريات الشان السودانى بالصور
                       بالغه العربيه

*

----------


## سيدو

*الف شكر الرائع امير ..
*

----------


## ابراهيم 258

*تسلم ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

*AFRICAN NATIONS CHAMPIONSHIP- SUDAN 2011
 
يستضيف السودان نهائيات النسخة الثانية من بطولة الأمم الإفريقية (للمحليين) CHAN 2011 فى الفترة من الرابع من فبراير وحتى الخامس والعشرون منه ، تأهل خمسة عشر منتخباً الى النهائيات بعد خوض تصفيات أولية شملت كافة مناطق القارة . 
كيف تأهلت المنتخبات: 
تم تقسيم منتخبات القارة الى ست مناطق هى: 
المنطقة الشمالية وتأهل منها منتخبان ، المنطقة الغربية (أ) وتأهل منها منتخبان ، المنطقة الغربية (ب) ومنها تأهلت ثلاثة منتخبات ، المنطقة الوسطى ومنها تأهلت ثلاثة منتخبات ، المنطقة الوسطى الشرقية وتأهل منها منتخبان والمنطقة الجنوبية ومنها تأهلت ثلاثة منتخبات ، ليكون مجموع المنتخبات المتأهلة هو خمسة عشر منتخباً بالإضافة لمنتخب السودان مستضيف البطولة . 
المنطقة الشمالية: 
ضمت هذه المنطقة أربعة منتخبات هى : 
المستوى الأول: الجزائر - تونس 
المستوى الثانى: المغرب - ليبيا لعبت منتخبات هذه المنطقة أربع مباريات ، حيث لعبت الجزائر مع ليبيا مباراتان وتأهلت الجزائر ، بينما واجهت تونس المغرب فى مباراتين أيضاً وتأهلت تونس .
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

* 
المنطقة الغربية (أ): 
ضمت هذه المنطقة خمسة منتخبات هى: غينيا - السنغال - مالى - سيراليون - موريتانيا 
إنسحبت موريتانيا من الدور التمهيدى والذى كان من المقرر أن تقابل فيه سيراليون ليتم تقسيم المنتخبات الأربعة الى مستويين: 
المستوى الأول: السنغال - غينيا 
المستوى الثانى: مالى - سيراليون 
لتلعب منتخبات هذه المنطقة أربع مباريات فقط فى الدور الأول حيث تأهلت مالى على حساب غينيا ، وتأهلت السنغال على حساب سيراليون . 
المنطقة الغربية (ب): 
ضمت هذه المنطقة ستة منتخبات هى: 
المستوى الأول: غانا - نيجيريا - ساحل العاج 
المستوى الثانى: بوركينا فاسو - النيجر - توغو 
لُعبت مباريات هذه المنطقة من دور واحد فقط ، حيث تأهلت ثلاثة منتخبات من المباريات الست لهذه المنطقة وهى منتخبات: غانا والتى لعبت مباراتين مع بوركينا فاسو ، ساحل العاج والتى لعبت مباراتين مع توغو والنيجر والتى واجهت نيجيريا فى مباراتين . 
 
المنطقة الوسطى: 
ضمت هذه المنطقة خمسة منتخبات هى: الكاميرون - الكنغو الديمقراطية - الغابون - الكنغو - غينيا - الإستوائية 
إنسحبت غينيا الإستوائية من أمام الكنغو فى الدور التمهيدى ، ليتم تقسيم منتخبات هذه المنطقة الى مستويين: 
المستوى الأول: الكاميرون - الكنغو الديمقراطية 
المستوى الثانى: الغابون - الكنغو 
تأهلت ثلاثة منتخبات من هذه المنطقة ، حيث تأهلت الكاميرون على حساب الكنغو من الدور الأول ، وكذلك الكنغو الديمقراطية والتى تأهلت على حساب الغابون ، وفى الدور الثانى كان مقرراً ان يقابل الغابون منتخب الكنغو والذى بدوره إنسحب من هذا الدور ، ليصبح منتخب الغابون هو المنتخب الثالث الذى تأهل من هذه المنطقة . 
 
المنطقة الوسطى الشرقية: 
ضمت هذه المنطقة تسعة منتخبات هى: يوغندا - تنزانيا - كينيا - رواندا - بورندى - إثيوبيا - اريتريا - جيبوتى - الصومال ، لُعبت مباراة فى الدور التمهيدى فى هذه المنطقة حيث تأهلت الصومال على حساب جيبوتى ، ليتم تقسيم المنتخبات الثمانية الى مستويين: 
المستوى الأول: يوغندا - تنزانيا - كينيا - رواندا 
المستوى الثانى: بورندى - إثيوبيا - اريتريا - الصومال 
تأهلت أربعة منتخبات من الدور الأول الى الدور الثانى وهى: رواندا على حساب اريتريا التى إنسحبت من هذا الدور ، كينيا على حساب إثيوبيا والتى أيضاً إنسحبت من هذا الدور ، يوغندا على حساب بورندى وتنزانيا على حساب الصومال . ومن الدور الثانى تأهل منتخبان للنهائيات حيث تأهل منتخب يوغندا على حساب كينيا ومنتخب رواندا على حساب تنزانيا . 
 
المنطقة الجنوبية: 
ضمت هذه المنطقة أحد عشر منتخباً هى: زامبيا - جنوب إفريقيا - موزمبيق - أنغولا - ناميبيا - زيمبابوى - بتسوانا - مدغشقر - سوازيلاند - سيشل - مالاوى ، تم إعفاء منتخب زامبيا من الدور الأول ، ليتم تقسيم بقية المنتخبات العشر الى مستويين: 
المستوى الأول: جنوب إفريقيا - موزمبيق - أنغولا - ناميبيا - زيمبابوى 
المستوى الثانى: بتسوانا - مدغشقر - سوازيلاند - سيشل - مالاوى 
تأهلت خمسة منتخبات من الدور الأول الى الدور الثانى وهى منتخبات: جنوب إفريقيا ، سيشل ، أنغولا ، زيمبابوى ومالاوى ، ليصبح عدد المنتخبات ستة بإضافة منتخب زامبيا المعفى من الدور الأول ، لتلعب هذه المنتخبات ست مباريات فى الدورى الثانى ويتأهل منها ثلاثة منتخبات هى: جنوب إفريقيا والتى تأهلت على حساب زامبيا ، أنغولا والتى تأهلت على حساب مالاوى وزيمبابوى والتى تأهلت على حساب سيشل . 

المنتخبات المتأهلة للنهائيات: 
 
أجريت القرعة على المنتخبات الستة عشر حيث تم تقسيمها الى أربع مجموعات ، ضمت الأولى منتخب السودان (البلد المنظم) بالإضافة لمنتخبات الغابون ويوغندا والجزائر ، وضمت المجموعة الثانية منتخبات غانا وجنوب إفريقيا وزيمبابوى والنيجر ، وضمت المجموعة الثالثة منتخبات الكنغو الديمقراطية (حامل اللقب) والكاميرون وساحل العاج ومالى بينما ضمت المجموعة الرابعة السنغال ورواندا وأنغولا وتونس . 
مسار البطولة: المخطط التالى يوضح مسار البطولة ابتداءً من مرحلة المجموعات وحتى المباراة النهائية
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

*
*

----------


## مرهف

*مشكور يا رائع
...

*

----------


## youyou

*تسلم كتير يارب
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*امير الشامي يا معلم 
مشكووووووووووووور
*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*مشكووريين
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مشكور تسلم مزيد من الاخبار
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 ما شاء الله عليك
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور يا رائع ... مجهود مقدر ...

*

----------


## fanan

*مشكووووووووور يامرهف
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*رائع رائع
                        	*

----------

